# dog backpacks



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm sure this has been visited before, but I'm to lazy to look

Looking for a lightweight backpack that will NOT flop around, waterproof would be nice since Masi may decide to take a dive in a swamp 

Doesn't have to hold a ton of stuff, water would be the heaviest. Most important that it stays in place and is lightweight

So I'm open to ideas


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I love, love, love my ruff wear single track pack!

Easy to put on/take off, doesn't move, as waterproof as it's gonna get and allows for him to carry his own stuff.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

looks like you have two straps under the belly/armpit and one across the chest??

I love her leerburg vest, it doesn't 'move',,has a wide strap under the belly and wide strap across the chest, but then again it's not 'carrying stuff' either so that may be why it's stable..

Thanks elisabeth I'll check out this one


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Looks good, but for ninety bucks I can carry a backpack. . .


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yeah, I just looked that up to,,price is a little steep for me, I will make the hubby wear a backpack LOL


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, it has 2 straps under the belly and 1 across the chest.










I know it is pricey but I love it. I have at least 4 other packs all ranging in the $40-50 range and this one surpasses them all. I look at all my dog gear as an "investment"... lol. No one look at my $70 leather leashes (I have 2 of these)..... LMAO. 

I work so I can play with my dogs... and buy them things they could care less about... LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I hate to say it but I did pay around 50 for the vest, and I have a couple of leashes I've spent around 50+ for..I should keep my mouth shut, cause I have a handbag addiction, and I got no problem dropping 100$ for one LOL..


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The Singletrak pack is really great, I agree!

The problem is a lot of the cheaper packs tend to shift around a lot, and you have to be very careful about making sure they have the exact same weight in both sides or they will start to twist to one side.

Kelty packs are pretty good too, I think the one I had for my terrier was called Kelty Chuckwagon pack? I've seen those on clearance/discount at some online stores before... I'd suggest if it looks like your dog can fit 2 sizes, go for the smaller one since you aren't wanting a huge pack.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

I like our RuffWear. Took one hiking on the AT with my girl. Having a vest and pack that separates fast but can be clipped in securely is nice.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

You might watch ebay...I got a very gently used Ruff Wear Approach pack awhile back for a great deal. It looks like the only Singletraks are full price, but it might be worth it to check occasionally.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am getting another single pack for Zefra, I love mine! I find the approach packs (I have 2) too bulky for day hiking and such.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Gawd Stark is handsome!!!

How big is that pack, in terms of carrying? We're hoping to do some backpacking with Rocket this summer/fall and I would like him to carry some of his own stuff.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

try REI and Campmor for dog packs. how much
weight can a dog carry safely??


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

The general rule is 20-30% of their weight.


----------

